# How Do You Get Shutter to Fire on EOS M with Rokinon 8mm Manual Lens?



## rocksubculture (Oct 27, 2013)

I feel like I'm missing something really obvious... I purchased one of those Rokinon 8mm lenses and have put on my EOS M with the Canon adapter for standard EF-S lenses...

I've tried a few different modes, but the shutter won't fire. I have set to infinity in Manual mode, and it shows a "00" aperture and won't let me manually change it.

Appreciate any help on this...

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Haydn1971 (Oct 27, 2013)

There's a function buried in the camera that allows the camera to fire without a lens fitted - select this and the camera will work with manual lens


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 28, 2013)

+1.

Your Rokinon has a mechanical iris ring around it. You change the aperture with that.

Sorry man, a bit of research before you bought would have re-assured you that you were buying the right thing.
It will work, but its a different way of working than you may be used to.


----------



## elkatro (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't have it with me at the moment, but there is this setting, "Release shutter without lens", if I'm not mistaken.
I have samyang 14mm, and experienced the same confusion ;D


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 28, 2013)

I think it is the same like old Canon FD lenses with a non electric FD -> EOS M adapter:

From Enyoyyourcamera / the Quenox adapter I use:
für Canon EOS Meos-m eosm ef-m ef m
Aktivieren Sie unter Individualfunktionen/C.Fn. IV: Operation/Weiteres die Funktion "Auslösen ohne Objektiv", damit die Kamera auslöst.

For Canon EOS:
Activate custom functions C.Fn. IV: Operation -> "Shutter release without lens" or similar.

My observation:
In manual mode: Exposure Simulation doesn't work properly - the display view during liveview is much darker compared to the stored image.
Use Av mode and the hold function ( * ) on the multicontroler to control exposure - here the exposure simulation is correct.

Best - Michael


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 28, 2013)

mb66energy said:


> I think it is the same like old Canon FD lenses with a non electric FD -> EOS M adapter:
> 
> From Enyoyyourcamera / the Quenox adapter I use:
> für Canon EOS Meos-m eosm ef-m ef m
> ...



This is how you do it but i installed an AF confirm chip on my lens so it reports exif and lens data metering all seems good too and no different to any other canon camera i have. once the AF chip is on you don't need to turn on that setting


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 28, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is the same like old Canon FD lenses with a non electric FD -> EOS M adapter:
> ...



Please, can you give me a hint how you use e.g. a FD 1.4 50mm S.S.C. on a EOS M with a AF chip? Or do you have a special FD -> EF-M Adapter?

Thanks - Michael


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 30, 2013)

mb66energy said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > mb66energy said:
> ...


I have an edmika Fd to EF adapter i use on my 600 f4.5 FD he is on this forum send him a pm he does mounts for the 50 1.4 Fd too the beauty is you can use it on your other cameras not just the m but you will need the EF-m to EF adapter to use. his adapters come with chips


----------

